# Rainbow Brite Bicycle



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Found it on Ebay & got so excited... Until I saw, it was just the add 

1984 Rainbow Brite Murray Bike bicycle Little Girl AD - eBay (item 390057976191 end time May-04-10 06:27:17 PDT)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Darn! I used to love Rainbow Brite, Strawberry Shortcake, and Pippy Longstocking!! Lol... yeah, I'm young... so what!? Lol! That sucks! Too bad you can't find that stuff anymore!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG I love rainbow brite.. I feel old.. I loved watching my little pony too!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Darn! I used to love Rainbow Brite, Strawberry Shortcake, and Pippy Longstocking!! Lol... yeah, I'm young... so what!? Lol! That sucks! Too bad you can't find that stuff anymore!!





Chinadog said:


> OMG I love rainbow brite.. I feel old.. I loved watching my little pony too!


Me too, I watched pippy the movie over & over... I looked & googled the bike, but it seems to no longer exist. I had a rainbow bike when I was 4 & my dad sold it to his neibor :'(... I'd love to have that for my future kid(s)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! I have a My LIttle Pony thing.. I drew a My Little Pony for one of my daughters and colored it with metallic gel pens... I'll have to dig it up and scan it so I can share with ya'll. I got a Strawberry Shortcake coloring book! Lol... yes, I still like to color from time to time! Sad aint it... I'll be 28 this year and still like to color like a kid!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Wow! I have a My LIttle Pony thing.. I drew a My Little Pony for one of my daughters and colored it with metallic gel pens... I'll have to dig it up and scan it so I can share with ya'll. I got a Strawberry Shortcake coloring book! Lol... yes, I still like to color from time to time! Sad aint it... I'll be 28 this year and still like to color like a kid!


OOoh, you gotto. That's not sad at all, your job sounds like a blast .. Maybe I should start collecting coloring books now since MLP & SS are back incase when I have kids they go out of style again :/


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol I color. Me and my 7 yr old color away in his spiderman books. I never had a rainbow brite bike lol, When did it come out? 84? Thats the year I was born but it was still going on tvs for a long time and I was obsessed with MLP lol, loved the series. I used to hum that stupid song all the time but never could remember the words so it would be MLP, MLP da da da da dadada lol
these days its spongebob and courage the cowardly dog. At least they make better box movies now.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ China! Me too... alls I remember is the "My little Pony" part! My son has the Courage the Cowardly dog 4 disc set... I got that stupid song stuck in my head too.. and I can't stand spongebob anymore! My baby girl is in the Elmo stage now... she is absolutely in love with him! She loves coming up here to the job b/c we have an Elmo chair in the kids play area, and she beats him all to heck and then loves on him! She giggles and wiggles all over the place when she sees Elmo!!

Lex, I will definately dig up the drawing and scan it up on here just for you!! I got the pic off a package of panties I bought my oldest daughter, and just did it for fun and titled it Chenoá's little pony, since she's a horse/pony lover like me!! She loved it! She asks me all the time when I'll let her have it, and I tell her I'll make a copy that way the original don't get destroyed!

Also, I drew Pooh Bear, Eeyore and Piglet for Chenoá on posterboard and painted em with acrylic paints and hung em in her room (I did the Pooh bear theme when she was a baby), wish she hadn't torn em off the walls so I could take pix and post em for you! I'm somewhat of an artist, if ya can't tell yet! Pooh bear had his hand stuck in a honey pot and Eeyore's tail was detached and he was holding it in his hoof, with a tear comin out of his eye! Piglet was standing there shivering with his scaredy-cat self! I'll have to dredge up some old pix of her room when she was a baby so I can scan em and share!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwe! I can't wait to have little ones,  A boy or girl would be so much fun... I'm a big kid myself - I still watch the smurfs every now & again. I find the fairly odd parents to be hilarious but I doubt I'd let kids watch it - there's a ton of subtle adult humor in that show..

I was born i '87 & my dad got the rbb bike from a garage sale - now you can't even find the darn thing :/ & I hear you about the mlp theme song lol

MLP - you have some cute ideas for room decor 

I loved cabbage patch & barbie too...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg remember those cabbage patch ponies? I was lucky to get one or two, played with that thing for hours until I found out about dirt and boxes lol! 

I never could get into the winnie the pooh, It went into a fad sometime in middle school and people started suckin on "binkies" and carring around blankets, and then there was the chinese cartoons hello kitty and stuff, didnt really care for them either, idk after rainbow br. and MLP and the few other cartoons, i really didnt like anything else. My son LOVED spongebob, now hes into iron man, I hope my daughter gets into tinkerbell, I really want to do her room up in that, and I cant STAND pink! Pink rooms give me a headache like your staring at one of those pics that move ya know! I hope I hope! lol

lol barbies were my death toys, when i was playing and somebody was gonna die it was a barbie lmao, I used to burn, pull heads off, and hang those barbies lol. The first time I ever made a fire was with barbie hair lmao I got my *** busted! Never did it again!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I loved all of these as well, also the Smurfs, Fraggle Rock, THe Snorks, He-Man, Thunder Cats, yeah I'm old, shut up  Y'all won't beleive this but my best friend made me a Rainbow brite cake for my birthday two years ago. I was soo freakin happy. Here's a pic 










she found the cake pan on eBay and was almost gonna have a nervous attack cause it didn't get there on time, but it made it, she was happy and I loved the cake


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg I loved all of these as well, also the Smurfs, Fraggle Rock, THe Snorks, He-Man, Thunder Cats, yeah I'm old, shut up  Y'all won't beleive this but my best friend made me a Rainbow brite cake for my birthday two years ago. I was soo freakin happy. Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cake is awesome! Looks delicious too 
Fraggle Rock & The snorks were great - I had my girly moments but also loved climbing trees & asked to play with bubbles so I could make a nice sudsy mud pie  :woof: Good times


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo LG, I too made mud pies and bubbly ones as well  aww you sure don't look old enough to know about this stuff  And those were my girlie moents, I never played with Barbie, had G.I. Joe guys and Cobra Kai, loved that stuff, oh to be a kid again


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that cake is awesome! She def. deserved some brownie points on that move lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG who has seen my ponies!!!! 
Holly's Ponies Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol that is awesome.. lots of new ones!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/25752-sample-my-work.html#post300099 
I promised to post up pix of my drawing I did of My Little Pony for my daughter, so I uploaded tha tand a few others I've done. Click the link and enjoy!! Thanks.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Veb, I just saw all those, you have some talent girlie  very nice


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Tye... thanks girl! I appreciate the compliment! Love my new name by the way...


apbtmom76 said:


> Veb


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Me too, I watched pippy the movie over & over... I looked & googled the bike, but it seems to no longer exist. I had a rainbow bike when I was 4 & my dad sold it to his neibor :'(... I'd love to have that for my future kid(s)


XD I know that movie! Pippy Longstockin' is comin' into to your world, a freckled face red hair girl!....i forget the rest!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/25752-sample-my-work.html#post300099
> I promised to post up pix of my drawing I did of My Little Pony for my daughter, so I uploaded tha tand a few others I've done. Click the link and enjoy!! Thanks.


You're artwork is awesome ladyP


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you LG! Holly, I love your ponies on myspace! I've looked thru them several times since you added me as a friend on there!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

im going to look for an old photo of a bike i bought and hooked up gor my ex, youd love it. give me till manana, cant go lookin thru old photos with my gf here, would be disrespectful.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why do you still have old photos of you ex. Some one's gunna get mad at you lol j/k  After Ryan and I got together he burned all his pics of his ex. lol It totally made me smile


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had no idea who you were talking about with Rainbow Brite. I know about my little ponies, I had some Strawberry Shortcake stuff but I collected Holly Hobby. I know I'm old.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> im going to look for an old photo of a bike i bought and hooked up gor my ex, youd love it. give me till manana, cant go lookin thru old photos with my gf here, would be disrespectful.


I'd like to see the bike but careful of having ex photos lying around



MY MIKADO said:


> I had no idea who you were talking about with Rainbow Brite. I know about my little ponies, I had some Strawberry Shortcake stuff but I collected Holly Hobby. I know I'm old.


LoL - this is Rainbow Bright
http://api.ning.com/files/7ren51GBsahSDzANi5EuXh6e-qBZ4o6Dfjo11WxkP5k2mn2bpFeRobttdTJNiI-abzjQbkptsAWG3*tXjsHZYSchumD96hS5/RainbowBright.jpg


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG MIkoda, I loved Holly Hobby, I had those as well, btu I really collected G.I. Joe figures and army men. But I loved MLP, Rainbow Brite, Care BEars, Strawberry Shortcake, (btw I still have an old vinyl album of Strawberry SHortcake x-mas songs, I listened to that like everyday). ahhaha shutting up now.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

coughcoughdorkscoughcough


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> coughcoughdorkscoughcough


achoonerdachoachoo 

I know you have a my little pony figurine stashed away somewhere


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

They re-did Rainbow brite.....She looks like Sailor Moon. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> They re-did Rainbow brite.....She looks like Sailor Moon. Makes me want to puke.


Le ghey :/


----------

